# LM555 para un Modulador FSK



## Rab (Nov 9, 2008)

Aca es muy dificil de conseguir el maravilloso XR2206, asi que ando buscando la manera de hacerlo con un LM555 en vista de que este integrado cuenta con una modulacion a traves del pin 5.

De momento tengo un LM555 con una salida filtrada, lo que me da una onda senoidal, pero al momento de conectarle otro LM555 para la modulacion, simplemente no sale nada en la salida.

Estoy tomando en cuenta que la frecuencia de la portadora sea mucho mayor que frecuencia de la moduladora, asi que ese no debe ser el problema.


Si alguien conoce de un circuito o un integrado que haga todo de una vez, y que no sea el XR2206, estare agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Ya hay post´s sobre ese tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-modulador-fsk-16845/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/pwm-cinta-magnetica-16354/

XR2207

XR8038


----------



## Rab (Nov 9, 2008)

Si, ya habia usado el buscador. El primer link no tiene una conclusion, y el segundo no tiene que ver con FSK, apenas lo mencionas y no viene al caso.

Y no tengo a mi alcance ningun integrado XR.


----------

